# Which UPS to buy?



## bhushan2k (Jan 10, 2013)

System config:

Core i5 2400
Asus P8H61-M plus 2
FSP Saga II 500w PSU
500gb SATA 2 hdd
DVD RW
14" CRT monitor 
No external gpu as using processor graphics 

Just want 5 minutes backup to shut down the system..


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 10, 2013)

apc 600va for 2.4k


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 10, 2013)

Want to add any GPU in future?
If no, then the UPS suggested in above post would be the best choice.


----------

